# Shin Godzilla/Godzilla Resurgence 2016



## hiroakihsu (Aug 15, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to have seen it a week ago...Hardcore Godzilla fans probably will not like it, but I think fans of the Evangelion series will definitely love it (directed by Hideakoi Anno and music produced by Shiro Sagisu, after all); I personally liked it better than the 2014 US ver., being an Eva fan myself.

It's coming later this year to the US as well, I believe. What do you guys think?


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 5, 2016)

Long time Godzilla fan, I'm looking forward to it. I know they've recently announced a small US release, I'm hoping it comes to my city. Even if it ends up sucking, I just want to see a "proper" Godzilla film in the theatre.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 5, 2016)

I remember a few years back when Godzilla was being filmed I was stepping out of the New West Skytrain station and I saw all these boulders, flipped over cars and all these people running in one direction. Took me a second to figure out was going on when I saw an upside down police car that said San Fransisco police department. It was pretty funny but I never got to see the movie back in 2014 lol.


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 26, 2016)

After you destroy America city on 2014 now you come to rampage on Japan back in 2016. You really a bad giant lizard￼  I wish Ultraman came to stop you madness, Godzilla lol!!!!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Sep 27, 2016)

RyRyIV said:


> Even if it ends up sucking, I just want to see a "proper" Godzilla film in the theatre.



Just out of curiosity...What do you mean by "proper"? As in more in line with the original Japanese series of Godzilla films?



Luckkill4u said:


> It was pretty funny but I never got to see the movie back in 2014 lol.



You ain't missing much really.


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 12, 2017)

Loved Shin Godzilla. Can't wait for the BD!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 17, 2021)

takeya yuki said:


> I wish Ultraman came to stop you madness, Godzilla lol!!!!



Well looks like they are about to do just that:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-ultraman-2021.583119/


----------

